# shedding more than usual



## patches2593 (Sep 25, 2012)

my rabbit is an indoor bunny and all of a sudden i noticed he has been shedding more than usual.

almost always their is loose fur behind his cage that he shedded, but i've noticed that theres even more!

is it shedding season or something


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah, a lot of rabbits are molting this time of year 

be sure to groom 1-2 times a day to collect loose hair and help prevent hairballs! brushing, a lint roller and/or dampening your hands and running them over the bunny are great ways to get rid of some of that hair before it can be ingested


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 25, 2012)

All three of our bunnies are at different shedding stages. It's driving me crazy!! Nibbles is just about finished, Junie started last week, and Crispin looks like he's just getting started!

Bunnies all shed differently. Some have light sheds very infrequently, some have heavy sheds often, and everything in between! You're not alone in having bunny hair everywhere right now!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 25, 2012)

Agnes is molting! Lots of brushing going on at our house.


----------



## patches2593 (Sep 26, 2012)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ellie (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a quick question while we're on the topic - I've read online that bunnies either molt every 3 months, or twice a year... which is it? :S

I started using a lint roller on Buster every once in a while because I find my brushes never get anything. I get the :expressionless look but he is very cooperative.  I'd suggest trying that - you can get them for cheap from the dollar store as well.
(I do it after brushing though because that seems to kick up all the loose fur, it just doesn't grab onto it.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2012)

Ours seem to shed heavily twice a year, but they never really stop shedding all year.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 26, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Just a quick question while we're on the topic - I've read online that bunnies either molt every 3 months, or twice a year... which is it? :S


specifically, they molt every 3 months but every other molt is light - it's possible to not even really notice the lighter molts. they only molt severely twice a year


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 2, 2012)

Do rabbits molt according to the seasons changing? Like will they get a "winter coat" when weather gets chilly, and shed it in the spring? Mine have been living on a tropical island, so I wasn't sure if they'll start shedding immediately when they get stateside, where it's approaching winter...


----------

